# JD 6415 Hydraulic Leak



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Hello to all. One of the hydro remotes on our 6415 has a leak - see pic for leak location. The fluid just seeps out but makes a real mess. I like to keep on top of things before they become bigger problems so I'd like to see if anybody else has had this problem and if so were you able to repair yourself?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/77707/referrer/navigation/pgId/155218917

Part number 17 which is a plug???


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

If that plastic plug stops the leak the oil leak must be under very small amount of pressure.


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

IH 1586 said:


> https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/77707/referrer/navigation/pgId/155218917
> 
> Part number 17 which is a plug???


I gave that plug a try, it worked until too much fluid built up under it. I think it needs a new o-ring, but it looks like you have to buy the whole kit. And I'm not sure how to split the remote to get to the bad ring. Guess I'll have to spend $$$$ to have Deere tech fix it one of these days.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You’ll be money and heartache ahead....the remotes have a small dime valve that has to be reinstalled and they can be a nightmare to get back in place upon reinstallation. Rarely do they leak there, at least none of mine have...but then again, I didn’t see any oil to amount to anything in the pic.


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

somedevildawg said:


> You'll be money and heartache ahead....the remotes have a small dime valve that has to be reinstalled and they can be a nightmare to get back in place upon reinstallation. Rarely do they leak there, at least none of mine have...but then again, I didn't see any oil to amount to anything in the pic.


You're probably right...the pic was taken after I cleaned that area


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I will look at my 6415 and see if I have that issue. Will report back


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I used to have a 6415....it was a great tractor, wasn’t a fan of the overhead air conditioning unit, but a very good tractor. A friend of mine has one that has a FEL, has 12k hours and is used everyday.


----------

